# 5000 turbo questions



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

I got the car in trade and it runs and drives problem is that it has a auto tranny and 2nd gear is out.......
considering fixing it or taring it down i really want a five speed in it and would be willing to do the work
the car is a 84 5000 turbo
fwd
auto 
all the bells and whistles
and i already have a turbo rabbit so agian considering keeping it in its original condition and replacing the tranny but is it worth doing the 5 speed conversion? 
If it is, what exactly do i need? i have done many swaps so i do know how much is involved and do about a swap a week for other people in various applications on my days off but agian never dealt with strictly Audi
Thanks Chris


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 5000 turbo questions (kobe82)*

bump


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: 5000 turbo questions (kobe82)*

I can't actually give you an answer... but, generally swapping from Auto to Manual isn't a small task.
You might find some more info on the audiworld.com forums. They are more active for this particular car on those boards.


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 5000 turbo questions (DurtyBunny)*

thanks


----------

